# Rockets near deal with Knicks! (or Bulls)



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a..._near_t_mac_deal_that_includes_jeffries_hill/



> The Knicks and Rockets have made progress on a proposed trade that would send Jared Jeffries, Jordan Hill and either Al Harrington or Larry Hughes in exchange for Tracy McGrady, Joey Dorsey and Brian Cook.
> 
> Yahoo! Sports reports that "an agreement is within reach" and that the two teams are "increasingly confident" that the trade will be completed before Thursday's deadline.
> 
> ...


I like the deal. Jordan Hill will be our first real good prospect in a while and he was my favorite player heading in to the draft. We're not giving up anyone important and I don't really care who we get as long as we get Jordan Hill. Having Hill makes Landry or Scola more expendable (Landry seems more tradeable) and could be huge in getting us that final piece when Yao comes back next season.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Rockets near deal with Knicks!*

getting extra(or better) picks while adding a lottery big man from this year's draft in exchange for taking on one year of jeffries' contract sounds fine to me.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Rockets near deal with Knicks!*

McGrady's value = two all-stars 

You got to understand this.


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Rockets near deal with Knicks!*



Ballscientist said:


> McGrady's value = two all-stars
> 
> You got to understand this.


Thank You.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Rockets near deal with Knicks!*

not bad.. I would do it. We dont give up any real important pieces.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Rockets near deal with Knicks!*

I don't approve, but if it must be done it better be with Al Harrington.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Rockets near deal with Knicks!*



Ballscientist said:


> McGrady's value = two all-stars
> 
> You got to understand this.


If he was still that good then the Rockets would have played him this year. He may still be a serviceable starter, but then again maybe not. He isn't going to be putting up 25-5-5 for a season again.


----------



## Punk (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Rockets near deal with Knicks!*



Bogg said:


> If he was still that good then the Rockets would have played him this year. He may still be a serviceable starter, but then again maybe not. He isn't going to be putting up 25-5-5 for a season again.


No, regardless if he was good or not The Rockets were not going to play him. 

1. Because he would ruin the chemistry that the entire team has. Since the team isn't a franchise player team, It's team. Which means the ball does not stay with their one top player. Everyone gets a touch.

2. Rick was already having problems with T-Mac from a coaching standpoint.

3. Yao and T-Mac do not even talk to each other anymore. So even if they both were able to play, It would be on a Shaq vs. Kobe level. Which would mean one of those guys would get traded anyhow and Houston would not trade Yao.

So, at the end of the day. His Knees have nothing to do with why he is not playing.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Rockets near deal with Knicks!*



Punk said:


> No, regardless if he was good or not The Rockets were not going to play him.


Disagree, it makes no sense to send a top talent home and kill his trade value. You only go that route when a player makes the distractions involved with keeping him around outweigh the contribution he can make on the court.



Punk said:


> 1. Because he would ruin the chemistry that the entire team has. Since the team isn't a franchise player team, It's team. Which means the ball does not stay with their one top player. Everyone gets a touch.


The Rockets are currently sitting out of the playoffs and at no time were they playing dominant basketball(they haven't won more than three games in a row this season). This wasn't an ensemble cast playing outstanding basketball, it was role-players producing a surprisingly adequate product. A well-run team(which the Rockets are) doesn't pay a franchise player $23 million to sit at home because they aspire to play .550 ball. 




Punk said:


> 2. Rick was already having problems with T-Mac from a coaching standpoint.


Adelman could have stomached playing McGrady for 10 to 15 games if it meant proving Tracy was still a franchise talent and getting a top prospect or all-star in return. Morey is too good a GM to allow his coach to obliterate the trade value of a franchise guy over a personal grudge. 



Punk said:


> 3. Yao and T-Mac do not even talk to each other anymore. So even if they both were able to play, It would be on a Shaq vs. Kobe level. Which would mean one of those guys would get traded anyhow and Houston would not trade Yao.


........and Yao isn't playing this season at all. Yao and McGrady's personal relationship has no bearing on Houston's ability to showcase McGrady for a month and a half this season. In fact, even if Yao hated him, if playing McGrady for part of this season meant that there would be a significantly better team around Yao when he returned(presumably) next year I'm sure Yao would be all for it



Punk said:


> So, at the end of the day. His Knees have nothing to do with why he is not playing.


Look, we went through this with Iverson already this season. McGrady isn't playing because he's no longer anywhere near as good as he used to be and the headaches involved with turning him into a role player just aren't worth it to the organization. He hasn't been "blackballed" over a personal grudge. This is the exact same conversation that was had over Iverson in Memphis.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Rockets near deal with Knicks!*



Spaceman Spiff said:


> I don't approve, but if it must be done it better be with Al Harrington.


why not?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets near deal with Knicks!*

Knicks, Rockets' backroom "trade negotiations"

:funny:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets near deal with Knicks!*



> The Rockets are still talking to Chicago. They could still be a third-team in the Phoenix deal to move Amar'e Stoudemire. They are still talking to Philadelphia, and not just about Andre Iguodala, though he would still be their ideal addition.
> 
> With Chicago, Tyrus Thomas would seem to be a logical target. The Bulls have grown increasingly eager to clear cap space next summer. The Rockets are not interested in Kirk Hinrich, unless his is the contract that gets them something else. Brad Miller would be a solid fill-in for the rest of the season. A source with knowledge of their talks said Luol Deng "is not in play." That would seem to make Thomas a key to any deal with Chicago, sort of Jordan Hill several years into his career.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2010/02/rockets_talks_with_knicks_move.html


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets near deal with Knicks!*



> It’s hard to believe there are breathing human beings who actually oppose this rumored trade with the Knicks. I have to wonder what exactly some of you were expecting.
> 
> *If it goes down as reported, the Rockets would lose nothing, move far enough below the tax line to re-sign their free agents, pick up a former lottery pick in Jordan Hill, and potentially two new ones in the next two years. All for a gimpy Tracy McGrady.*
> 
> It’s hard to see how anyone can’t like that.


Red94


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Rockets near deal with Knicks!*

The deal actually increases the Rockets financial commitments for next season, so it doesn't help them re-sign their own free agents, but that was never in doubt in the first place. Otherwise, yes, it upgrades the Rockets overall talent level for essentially nothing.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets near deal with Knicks!*



> The offers are remarkably similar.
> 
> A young, frontcourt talent. A short-term help. A contract that has to come back to make the deal work. And comparable draft picks.





> A person familiar with the talks said tonight that the deals are structured the same, indicating that John Salmons could be the piece from Chicago to slide into the Jared Jeffries slot. Salmons has not had a great year, but he is an offensive guard, and it is pretty clear that the Rockets could use one of those, too.
> 
> The priority might be on long-term, but the offers could be pretty close, a matter of predicting the future of the young forwards, when it comes to the long-term. This season, the Chicago players would seem to offer much more needed help. The season is fading fast. Nothing wrong with bolstering the short-term, too. The Rockets certainly can use the help.


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2010/02/jazz_104_rockets_95_rockets_fa.html


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets near deal with Knicks!*



> Several sources say the main holdup to this point has been the Rockets' insistence on asking for at least one future No. 1 pick as the price for taking on Jared Jeffries, who is owed $6.9 million next season. Dolan has always been amenable to throwing $3 million cash into the kitty to make a deal go through, but a decade of sacrificing first-round draft picks has left him hesitant to sign off on letting another one go (The Knicks owe their own 2010 pick to Utah).
> 
> The Rockets are believed to be seeking the Knicks' 2012 first-round pick, along with the option to swap first-round picks in 2011, and there are unresolved issues regarding lottery protection on the draft picks.





> If the teams swap McGrady, Brian Cook and Joey Dorsey for Larry Hughes, Jeffries and Jordan Hill, the Rockets would drop almost $2 million below the luxury-tax threshold and would be eligible for a $4-million-plus tax redistribution payment.
> 
> If Al Harrington were put in the trade instead of Hughes and Cook were removed, the financial savings for Houston would be about the same. As things stand now, the Rockets are $2.7 million over the tax threshold.





> If Chicago is willing to deal the expiring contracts of Tyrus Thomas, Brad Miller and Jerome James for Tracy McGrady and Brian Cook, it would shave $2.75 million off the Rockets' payroll and move them just barely below the luxury-tax line.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?page=TradeTalkRoundup-2010


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Rockets near deal with Knicks!*



rocketeer said:


> why not?


I don't see how it helps us from a talent standpoint. Jordan Hill is this decade's Olowakandi, the Knicks aren't gonna give up that many draft options for us, Larry Hughes is a waste, and Jeffries takes up any free agent money we'd have for next season. Al Harrington is the only player worth a **** and that's why I'd prefer having him over Hughes.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

No way Bulls do a trade that pushes themselves over the luxury tax. The only way Bulls trade for McGrady is if they get to dump Hinrich or Salmons, but most likely they're looking at dumping Hinrich, as Salmons will probably opt out.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I dont really like either deal honestly. It looks like we are going into rebuilding mode with the Knicks deal.I mean Yao is going to come back, but honestly is this the right team to have around him?

Also, with the Bulls deal, its a bunch of old junk with untapped potential. Pass....

Just let Tmac expire...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Now that Stoudemire isn't going to the Cavs, maybe Rockets can get in on some action.

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=yg8434y


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I would be down for that...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I dont really like either deal honestly. It looks like we are going into rebuilding mode with the Knicks deal.I mean Yao is going to come back, but honestly is this the right team to have around him?
> 
> Also, with the Bulls deal, its a bunch of old junk with untapped potential. Pass....
> 
> Just let Tmac expire...


i don't see it as going into rebuilding mode at all. instead of turning tmac's contract into nothing, it would turn it into a guy who was a lottery pick this year along with some kind of future pick or picks. getting something rather than nothing just for taking on one year of jeffries contract sounds like a no brainer to me.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

what do you guys think about this one?? Picks would be thrown in as sweeteners as well.

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=ykk65kt


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> The Knicks and Rockets are still haggling over draft picks in their talks regarding Tracy McGrady. The Knicks have not yet agreed to give Houston two first-round picks (2011, 2012). *Houston not only wants the two picks but wants one of the picks to be unprotected* (with the other pick, the Rockets would have the right to swap). If the Knicks agree to give both picks, the level of protection will still be an issue.
> 
> Sources say the Bulls' chances of getting McGrady are slim, but not yet completely dead.
> 
> Houston is trying to charge the Knicks a steep price for taking on Jared Jeffries.


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/13419/rockets-knicks-picky


----------

